# USA - House Will Vote Feb. 27th on a Nationwide Flavor Ban



## Hooked (24/2/20)

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/88795/house-will-vote-feb-27th-on-a-nationwide-flavor-ban

"A bill that would ban flavored vaping products and online sales in all 50 states will come to the House floor for a vote on Thursday, Feb. 27. House bill HR 2339—the Reversing the Youth Tobacco Epidemic Act— was introduced almost a year ago by Democratic representatives Frank Pallone of New Jersey and Donna Shalala of Florida.

When Vaping360 described HR 2339 last April, we called it “a bill designed to destroy the vaping industry.” While it would leave some vapor products made by tobacco companies and JUUL on convenience stores shelves, very few independent vaping businesses will be able to survive if the bill becomes law. It is hard to overstate how devastating it would be.

The bill includes a variety of provisions that will affect vapers, including:


*FLAVOR BAN* Prohibits products containing “characterizing flavors” other than tobacco—unless they are specifically approved by the FDA and are proven to “significantly increase the likelihood of smoking cessation”
*ONLINE SALES BAN* Prohibits all non-face to face sales
*FDA USER FEES* Gives the FDA authority to collect $100 million in user fees from the vaping industry annually, which will increase prices
*SYNTHETIC NICOTINE REGULATIONS* Orders FDA to regulate products containing synthetic nicotine
*ADVERTISING RESTRICTIONS* Extends all FDA rules on the sales and marketing of cigarettes to vaping products, including advertising restrictions
[...]

If vapers cannot mobilize to fight this threat, the bill is likely to pass and move to the Senate. In the current anti-vaping atmosphere, it isn’t certain what will happen there. There is already an active Senate bill (which has already passed the House) that would eliminate U.S. Mail shipping of vaping products. It has 27 committed votes already, including 14 Republicans, and only needs 51 votes to pass."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------

